# Lump in corner of eye



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all, long time no see  Typically I've returned with a mousey health question after perusing the health section!

My mouse Basil has a small lump in the corner of his eye where the caruncula typically is on a human eye. His eye also looks a tad weepy but otherwise he is in fine fettle and the other eye is normal. Could this be a possible infection/minor abscess from your experiences? I'm going to keep a close eye on it and keep it bathed with clean water but obviously whip him to the vet if it starts to grow or become worse, but knowing what I am potentially dealing with here would be appreciated. 

Loz.


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Well upon closer inspection today (he wouldn't let me yesterday) it feels like there is a small mass under the eye and around the cheek and forehead, so I'm going to my vet tommorrow to see if there's any hope for removal but chances are he won't be able to do anything.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Fingers crossed that it is an abcess!


----------

